# Largest? Indoor Layout Up for Sale



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard about this place about 30 mins from me. It was a garden center that was a large LGB dealer. Sadly, it went out of business a few years ago and I never got the chance to see it. Its being advertised as the largest privately owned indoor layout.. At 30' x 40' with 600 feet of track, I bet there are larger indoor layouts out there. They are trying to sell the whole kit and caboodle to one buyer. I'm curious to what the reserve is.

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll
-Brian


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I don't have the private jet  (Gulfstream 5 or Falcon 2000) to fly there and visit I'm gonna have to pass.

I too wonder what it will go for.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

That's cool, Brian! I live in Towson, and would love to have seen it. 
-axdop


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know I think Peter's starter set at Ridge Road Station is bigger? 

Chas


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Trainlands layout in Orlando FL. actually looks bigger too


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Trainland is bigger. I have seen this layout. It was known as Farmer Falks. It was a nursery/plant place. I think the scenery is all plaster. I doubt anyone could move it. I think you are bidding on a few well worn locos and a few bridges and buildings. I wonder where all the inventory went?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is when a club needs to pool its $$ and make an offer. then take what the club needs and sale to the members the rest.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

that  largest layout is being sold by a different co now 90210 Hollywood, last 30 days its was sold by a co. with Surplus in the title of the Seller it was $15,000 or best offer now $1000 opening bid, and its around $5000 now would guess they are looking for somewhere around the $15 grand mark, just a heads up the layout is fantastic you can view punch in numer 130192750564 and itll bring it up for you.  Its well worth the price i figure $3500 just for the track thats there, so you would have around 10  of your aristo live steams invested in it.  Just a heads up guys if you thouroughly read the description they are going to add in the pay pal fees at the end after  the winning bid that could be around another $600 added on so just something to think about. Its worth the price i buy if i could but for now ill just DDDDDDDDRRRRRReam about it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

whoops sorry for the double post it wasnt supposed to do that dont know what i did to dood it????????


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

@!#@ My gulfstream is in the shop so I won't be able to see the layout either.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tommy, I don't got a Gulstream 5, but I do have their catalog! Sometimes I sit around and make "whooshing" sounds and pretend I'm headed off for my villa in Italy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry have to pass, can't fly up there, the Mig-15 needs some maintanence, parts are a real PITA ya know... 

I'm very surprised they are not just parting it off.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's sad to see what eventually happens to some of these larger large-scale layouts. I suspect every one of us who has an outdoor setup and those of us who have layouts built into a part of the house have given a great deal of thought to that ultimate prospect. I certainly have.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

U guys that want to fly in to see the old "Farmer Fulks" layout R in luck, its literally right across the 
road from Montgomery Airpark !!! hehe And BTW, the Trainlands layout in Orlando is much larger 
than the one in G-burg, been to both several times...
Paul R...


----------

